# Bushmaster vs. DPMS



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm looking into buying an AR15 type rifle. I was wondering what brand is the best bet. Price,quality, etc.... I was looking at a bushmaster M4A3 with the removable handle sight. Can anyone tell me about this rifle or either of the brands? anything would help


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I owned a Colt Match Target Competition HB rifle until about 3 months ago. It was great and I am kicking myself for selling it. In my opinion Colt is the only way to go.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a Bushmaster M4A3 upper and have been extremely happy with it. With iron sights I've been able to keep 47/50 shots in the black ring of a 100yd NRA centerfire target at 100yds. I use it for my coyote gun now. Don't have any experience with DPMS, but I know Bushmaster makes quality stuff.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Wilson Combat baby! they make a sweet rifle. Cost alittle more, but you only buy a gun once.

DPMS and Bush are both good guns. I don't think you will be mad if you get either.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I purchased the DPMS because my son bought two rifles the same day. A 24 inch fluted with match chamber Bushmaster, and a DPMS light 16 inch barrel. The DPMS shot groups ½ the size of the Bushmaster. The Bushmaster had a Springfield Armory scope and the DPMS had a red dot sight. Evidently his eyes are a heck of a lot better than mine.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Either one will do you right. Some are picky on what you feed it if you are looking for that one hole group. Others are not either way you go you will be happy. I have used Bushmaster lowers to build all of my AR's. My relatives have more cash than I and they have the Bushmaster 24 inch flattops for shooting PD. All 4 that they have shoot very well. They do get about 100 to 150 more fps than I do but my gun was far cheaper. Granted I also had mine about three or more years before they got theirs. 
Has a DPMS regular AR-15 (looks like issued M-16) I shot a round of service rifle competition with it to give him a good idea where the sights need to be set. Holy crap that rifle shot great. I shot 69gr SMK for the whole thing and man I shot so well with it.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Always remember your ABC's:

Armalite
Bushmaster
Colt

After owning other brands, I now own a Bushy. I would also purchase a Colt if I found a good deal on one.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Colt has slipped they make a gun you have to order special parts if you wan to change your upper trigger all that good stuff. There are much better options than Colt.


----------



## STexhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I have two DPMS's, one a 20" SS bull barrel with a RRA lower with a NM 2 stage trigger, a truly great rifle and this trigger is the best The other is a DPMS 16" bull barrel with a Stag lower, the trigger sucks but both rifles will shoot 1" and less at 100yds. Both rifles are flat tops. You can purchase an upper and then a lower put 'em together and save money and have a great rifle.


----------



## thomasw (Dec 14, 2007)

thehunterfisherman448 said:


> I'm looking into buying an AR15 type rifle. I was wondering what brand is the best bet. Price,quality, etc.... I was looking at a bushmaster M4A3 with the removable handle sight. Can anyone tell me about this rifle or either of the brands? anything would help


----------



## thomasw (Dec 14, 2007)

thehunterfisherman448 said:


> I'm looking into buying an AR15 type rifle. I was wondering what brand is the best bet. Price,quality, etc.... I was looking at a bushmaster M4A3 with the removable handle sight. Can anyone tell me about this rifle or either of the brands? anything would help


:sniper: I have a DPMS Panther A2 style w/carry handle and a 20" barrel with a 6x32 scope and the Bushmaster AR-15 Composite with an A3 flat top upper assembly with a 16" barrel and a Burris Extreme-dot red dot scope and I love them both. The DPMS is less expensive and you might still find that some aftermarket parts do not apply to the Bushmaster. Back when I purchased the DPMS, Bushmaster did not offer the full line of accessories as they do now. I think the Bushmater is better quality but I think you would enjoy eighter one. I still have yet to find a .22 cal conversion kit that will work on the Bushmaster. If anyone knows of one please let me know. Thanks


----------



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

Don't forget about Rock River. Call Mike milli from DTECH in Bemidji, he'll hook you up.

http://www.dtechsuperstore.com/


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Either rifle will be good to go. You could save a couple hundred and build one yourself. You can put the lower together with household tools.

I did this for 620.00 total cost.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't forget about Olympic Arms!! I love my Oly!


----------

